# How many months does MP soap last (to stock up for fairs)?



## bablondie25 (Jan 31, 2011)

If I were to stock up on my M & P soaps that I make with dye in them and synthetic fragrance...how many months can I keep them in packaging or out of packaging until I do a fair. I don't want the scent to go away?


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 31, 2011)

I re-wrapped some in the shop this week that are about a year old and they still have great color, the fragrance is just about middle, not too strong but not weak either. they are wrapped in plastic wrap.

but this is really going to depend on how strong the fragrance was to begin with, and if you keep them out of the light for the color.


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely wrap them before putting them in a cool, dark place.

I just found one in the bottom of my soaping closet from 2 years ago.  I think it was honestly creamier and sudsier than my new ones.  The scent wasn't as strong, but since it was peppermint it was still pretty strong.


----------



## pixybratt (Feb 1, 2011)

Genny said:
			
		

> Definitely wrap them before putting them in a cool, dark place.
> 
> I just found one in the bottom of my soaping closet from 2 years ago.  I think it was honestly creamier and sudsier than my new ones.  The scent wasn't as strong, but since it was peppermint it was still pretty strong.



haha yeah peppermint seems to stay forever


----------



## llineb (Feb 5, 2011)

I used to wrap mine in the stretch tight wrap but it would get baggy after 3 months.  I started using the shrink wrap bags  and then I put out a sample wrapped in the stretch tight wrap so they can smell the soap.  You can't always smell the soap if you use the shrink wrap but if you put out a sample then shrink wrap the others  your soap will stay fresh as long as you need it to.  I am making soap for a craft show I am doing the first week in May and it will be fine with the shrink wrap.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 14, 2011)

Cellophane will keep the scent in but 'cling wrap, saran wrap' and the like won't. So it's a good idea to have a soap people can smell as a demo but keep the rest of your stock in cello so they can retain their scent.


----------

